# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Rough Cost for cornice to be installed?

## charliebowler

What is a rough guide per sqm for cornice to be installed and then sanded ready for painting. Its 100x70mm with a ripple down the bottom

----------


## seriph1

Sport I can't offer an answer but here are a few thoughts.  
Location can impact cost. Sydney suburbia might be more expensive than Adelaide inner metro etc. bedrooms might be cheaper than bathrooms or kitchens that are potentially harder to work around fixtures.  
Perhaps getting a few quotes from plasterers in your area will give a good guide.  
Anyway, I'll be keen to hear what people say too! Good luck   :Smilie:   
The work could be relatively straightforward if done by an experienced plasterer but a job's complexity impacts cost.

----------

